# Shrimp Trap



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Im attempting to make a shrimp trap but havent a clue what to use as bait. Will brine shimp food work? If there is something special i need to get for them where can i get it??


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

A can of beef dog food. Years ago, I used to punch a bunch of small holes in a can of Alpo, tie a string to it and hang it off a dock in Bayou Chico at night. The shrimp would go nuts for it. Would catch them with a fine mesh dip net on the pilings next to the Alpo..... I used a flashlight, and all you could see was the purple glow of there two beady eyes.............


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

As I remember, I used to use canned cat food. Put some in the middle of a net dropped into the water, and wait a few minutes, and then pull up some shrimp. I tried the same thing in a trap also, but only caught a few shrimp that way. A lot of work for just a few shrimp.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Where would a decent site be to try this?


----------



## pendog66 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wild Cat Blood Doughballs work great for just about anything in traps. It has a very strong smell and it only takes a couple doughballs to attract them


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

any suggestions on where to test my trap?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Drop it in the grass flats on the lagoon side of Johnson Beach

In the summer if you take a strong flashlight and shine it in the water you will see tons of shrimp in the grass.

Jim


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Let us know how it works, sounds like an opportunity to get easy bait.


----------



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

*shrimp bait*

Me and a buddy of mine are getting ready to do the same thing. The website sportshrimping.com has a bunch a bait recipes and some good info.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

i appreciate it everyone. I had a smart alleck on my last post actually my cousin's post. She was using my account and thinking of making her own but he hurt her feelings and now she wants nothing to do with our forum or fishing after we had just gotten her to like fishing. Hopefully she'll cheer up and come with us. Im gonna try it out today and ill try and get lots of pictures. If my idea works ill make each of you 3 traps for free. I figure each one could hold at least 3 dozen shrimp


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

we used to tear the shrimp up in Bayou texar right next to oyster barn or whatever its called by the ramp, there were a few good slips we would use canned cat food leave for a hour and return with cast nets, you could feel the shrimp popping in the net they were good 12:1 ratio big boys, never ate them though my friend did bayou texar freaks me out as far as consumption lol. but I do think shrimp are abundant in there, also grass flats on gulf breeze side of bob sikes used to catch shrimp at night with flashlight and crab net to scrap along concrete wall after you see the eye balls glowing:yes:


----------

